# Oakwood



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Just watched some footage on Youtube (type in Merchant Navy) taken in 1967-68 by one of the crew on board bulk carrier Oakwood. Well worth watching even if a bit grainy at times. Heavy seas, painting, chipping etc Anyone got any imfo on this ship.Cheers Dave


----------



## Ventry (Apr 18, 2007)

I seem to recall she was owned by John I. Jacobs (London).
Other vessels were Cherrywood, Beechwood, North sands etc,etc,.
They had a loose relationship with Silver Line on a personnel level.


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Ventry.


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi, I seem to remember doing two relief trips on her (1 month each) around early 1989. Generally Home Trade. She was Hong Kong flag then and Managed by Buries Markes. I wonder have I got the right ship ? or perhaps another Oakwood ? Old memory Cells are nearly depleted. Cheers.,


----------



## Ventry (Apr 18, 2007)

If she was similar to other John I Jacobs Ore carriers she would have been 6 Holds/Hatches and approx 12000 DWCC (maybe more) certainly no coaster.


----------



## macjack (Mar 5, 2006)

dave beaumont said:


> Just watched some footage on Youtube (type in Merchant Navy) taken in 1967-68 by one of the crew on board bulk carrier Oakwood. Well worth watching even if a bit grainy at times. Heavy seas, painting, chipping etc Anyone got any imfo on this ship.Cheers Dave


Hello Dave,
I have no doubt "Barnsey" (senior member) when he spots this post (getting old & and reaction time a bit slow) will be forthcoming with some very interesting information regarding this footage.
Regards,
macjack.


----------



## Hague (Feb 23, 2007)

Take a look at the Gallery under Cargo Ships


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Thats her Hague.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Vessel Name: OAKWOOD 
Vessel ID: 500114798 
Vessel Type: Motor vessel 
Tonnage: 11,360 gross 
Owner: JOHN I. JACOBS & CO. LTD. 
Built: 1954 
Date of Fate: 1972 
Type of Fate: Broken up


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

I know a B/c OAKWOOD built 1965 ,22215g.t renamed DRYAS and broken up middle 80s.
Gp


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

thats the one Tanker. Check out the footage on youtube. Thanks Dave


----------



## capital3 (Jan 26, 2006)

I served on the MV OAKWOOD fas an Engineer or over 10 months in 1956 during the Suez Crisis. She was an Oil Tanker owned by John I Jacobs of Newcastle and flew the Star of David as her House Flag. You can imagine the consternation that caused as we plied up and down the Perishing Gulf carrying oil all over the World via the Cape. In those days, the articles stated you could not pay off until you reached a UK Port, She was Doxford powered.
We even took oil to Venice via the Cape. Nearly back where we started in the Gulf. I am aware of the other "Wood" ships, but they like the Oakwood I served on were all TANKERS.

Willy


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

*Me To.*

I was on the Oakwood in the mid sixties, she was a bulk carrier & I think it may have been her maiden voyage out of Nth Shields? I believe to US for coal Newport News, then to possibly Antwerp & back with coal. I recall she used to, fore deck that is, flex visibly in the heavy Atlantic swells, quite sobering to see as she punched through the swells rather than ride over them with serious green water coming right back possibly 1/2 way down the fore deck & heavy spray hitting the bridge. If you were out on the wing of the bridge it was pretty solid too. I think we nick named her, 'The Yellow Submarine'? I think also one of the deck officers had his wife on board too?

Can not remember where we paid off. I joined a Bolton Steam ship also bulk carrier after that, called Riberia can not locate any photos of her though. Does anyone know where one might be?

Happy memories coming back when viewed the U tube of Oakwood must say.

Richard


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Leratty said:


> I was on the Oakwood in the mid sixties, she was a bulk carrier & I think it may have been her maiden voyage out of Nth Shields? I believe to US for coal Newport News, then to possibly Antwerp & back with coal. I recall she used to, fore deck that is, flex visibly in the heavy Atlantic swells, quite sobering to see as she punched through the swells rather than ride over them with serious green water coming right back possibly 1/2 way down the fore deck & heavy spray hitting the bridge. If you were out on the wing of the bridge it was pretty solid too. I think we nick named her, 'The Yellow Submarine'? I think also one of the deck officers had his wife on board too?
> 
> Can not remember where we paid off. I joined a Bolton Steam ship also bulk carrier after that, called Riberia can not locate any photos of her though. Does anyone know where one might be?
> 
> ...


Try this(Thumb)
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships R/slides/Ribera-04.html


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Leratty said:


> I was on the Oakwood in the mid sixties, she was a bulk carrier & I think it may have been her maiden voyage out of Nth Shields? I believe to US for coal Newport News, then to possibly Antwerp & back with coal. I recall she used to, fore deck that is, flex visibly in the heavy Atlantic swells, quite sobering to see as she punched through the swells rather than ride over them with serious green water coming right back possibly 1/2 way down the fore deck & heavy spray hitting the bridge. If you were out on the wing of the bridge it was pretty solid too. I think we nick named her, 'The Yellow Submarine'? I think also one of the deck officers had his wife on board too?
> 
> Can not remember where we paid off. I joined a Bolton Steam ship also bulk carrier after that, called Riberia can not locate any photos of her though. Does anyone know where one might be?
> 
> ...


Ribera became Benvorlich,there are photos of her as Benvorlich in the Cargo Vessel photo section


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the directions to Ribera, much appreciated. So she became a Ben boat, not the sort of Ben boats I recall in my time? Still shipping was going through some dramatic changes at that time, or shortly thereafter. Ship Spotting has some very good pictures on its site for anyone interested.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Oakwood of 1954 was a tanker.... Oakwood of 1965 a bulker....


----------

